# New plants, know what they are?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I found some aquatic plants today. I thought it was anacharis until I picked them up. the leaves are smaller and more pointy and grow closer together, but the stems and the way it grows looks very close to anacharis. Can anyone identify it?







All of them together in water. You can also see some of the roots in this one.








A single one








A smaller one








What the top looks like from above.

None of the leaves are larger than the two I had on my fingers and the roots were very easy to pull up if that can help to identify it. Also it has been in the 
26-30F outside and this plant is growing in a pond.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a few species of anacharis...the one you have is a bit hard to find these days...it's name is elodea canadensis...
what we normally see is egeria densa...there are also other species...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, thats why it looks like the stuff I bought. I only knew about egeria densa and the narrow leaf anacharis. Thank you lohachata. I'm going to clean it and put some in my shrimp tanks.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I also found this stuff that kind of looks like an aquatic moss. Here's some photos of it:





















































The leafy part is very soft but not slimy and the stem is rigid kinda like hornwort stem but not easily broken. I didn't see any roots on this.

And this grass was tangled in a piece:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that kind of looks like the fine leafed hornwort....the wife and i were talking about it the other day...not sure if it's a different variety or it just different due to growing conditions relative to light , tank chemistry etc....


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks a lot like what I've got growing in My tank now. The invoice said Egeria Nanas, or Narrow-Leaf Anacharis.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It may be that. I'll update if it grows to see if it gets bigger or changes. I found it in the same pond as the 1st plant in a shady area. I thought it was algae until I seen the stem.


----------

